# Good cookware review websites?



## kleenex

I wonder if any exist.


----------



## mudbug

kleenex, did you check the Cooking Links link above?


----------



## kleenex

mudbug, the links were no good.

I did a simple search at google.com on these words:  cookware reviews
I got only one good link.  That is not enough for me, but at least it is better than nothing.  I don't even like the small tiny amount of user reviews at some websites as well.

I also did a simple search at google.com on these words: digital camera reviews
I got seven major sites back.

I see so many different brand names of cookware out on the marketplace and I know some of the brandnames to avoid at all cost, but not all of them.


----------



## urmaniac13

If you have a certain product in mind do a search with the name of the product + review, or rating.  Many online shopping sites have user review/rating on specific items.


----------



## Robo410

Broadway Panhandler discusses the pros and cons of types and brands of cookware.  Fantes also discusses the types and virtues without brand naming.  Both are major suppliers in the food industry, and both sell fine quality products.  Both have .com sites   www.broadwaypanhandler.com  and  www.fantes.com


----------



## kleenex

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> If you have a certain product in mind do a search with the name of the product + review, or rating.  Many online shopping sites have user review/rating on specific items.



Tried that a bit with some of the brand names of the cookware I was thinking of buying and saw some, but not a lot of user reviews.  Not good at all.


----------



## jennyema

eGullet has some good discussion, though not reviews.

epinions sometime reviews cookware.


----------



## Robo410

well, chances are people here have used what you are interested in buying.  start asking.


----------



## Miss Bridget

Cook's Illustrated (America's Test Kitchen) rates a lot of cooking related items - everything from pots and pans to utensils and more. The site also has taste tests of various grocery items plus all their recipes. Cost per year to access the web site is about 20 bucks. I've been happy with every recommendation of theirs that I have bought.


----------



## Miss Bridget

I just visited cooksillustrated.com to check something and noticed that they are offering a 14 day free trial of their web site, so you might want to try it and see if you like it.


----------



## theNYguy

Usually before I buy anything I'll take a glance over at epinions.com. For the most part I've looked to them for reviews on electronic items, but they seem to have reviews for everything.


----------



## kleenex

theNYguy said:
			
		

> Usually before I buy anything I'll take a glance over at epinions.com. For the most part I've looked to them for reviews on electronic items, but they seem to have reviews for everything.




Not enough on cookware though to suit me.


----------



## Bedeo

I always found that you can get some pretty good reviews from cooking.com, Chef's Corner, and a lot of other high-volume sites that allow feedback.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I always check the product reviews on Amazon.com. Sometimes there aren't any reviews for the particular pan you are considering but there are usually a large number of reviews for at least 1 or 2 items from almost all cookware manufacturers. They are invaluable to me because they are from real users and tell you things like whether it fits well in a dishwasher, if the handle and pan are well balanced, if it's exceptionally heavy or lightweight and how the manufacturer handles problems or defects. HTH


----------



## MsAnya

Cookware Guide: Cookware Reviews, Pots and Pans, All Clad Cookware Sets


----------



## wysiwyg

Amen to Miss Bridget comments, I follow ATK advise and I have not been dissapointed ever.


----------



## heavyG

We are starting a video stream on cookware reviews on our site. First up will be knife selection, then pots.

G.


----------



## Bacardi

You'd be surprised how many sites are biased towards one brand, it's the nature of the business.

ATK seems to be unbiased, I've always trusted them as they're on PBS...It's free to use the site you if only want to view the current season and last season.  It depends what exactly you're looking for, but I'd say half the equipment rated two or more years ago is discontinued.


----------



## Slandi

*Food Network*

Has anyone heard about the Food Network cookwear set being sold thru Kohls. It looks good and is priced right $399.00 on sale for 299.00 this week. Anyone know if its worth buying?


----------



## sabalex

*Phone*

You can also phone the shop owner or the supplier to ask him some information about his product. You will see if he knows what he sell. Do you want a review about a specific product or about the general cookware? Because for the general cookware you will find some magazine for chef.


----------

